# ** 2013 Hig Lifter Mud Nationals VIDEO- Southern Mudd Junkies**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our video from Mud Nats! Enjoy and let me know what yall think.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## bigbearx400 (Mar 29, 2013)

Great video!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Good video I'm even in it lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Good vid as always man. How'd you get the aerial footage?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Niceee i wanna make a trip there one year


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wish I coulda made it to mud nats. Mabe next year


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vid I got two weeks till my first big ride of the year.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

good video !


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome video, who is the music by in the video?


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

This is an awesome video!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Awsome video !! Makes me wish I was still there, we had a blast just like we do every year there. Gonna make every one I can until I'm not able to anymore. We actually did more riding this year than we ever have, put a whopping 40 miles on the Ranger. LMAO


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

acutabove said:


> Awesome video, who is the music by in the video?


Thanks! 
First song- Bang Bang by Brian Davis
2nd song- Pop A Top Off by Chase Rice
3rd song- Get Your Country On by Mark McKinney


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Great video! I like the aerial footage too. It adds a real professional feeling to the video. Very nice.

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------

